
Flying on the Concorde: What was it like? - evo_9
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/concorde-flying-what-was-it-like/index.html
======
ggm
My friends who did, say cramped but memorable. And at the speed, cramped was
ok because it wasn't for long. I only spoke to people who did the New York
run, I have no idea what the longer Rio trip was like. Running out of
champagne would have been depressing.

------
sirencalls
Why read CNN at all? They just spew hatred on a daily basis.

Every page has a link to inflamatory race baiting, chauvinism witch hunts, or
some generalizable dog whistle issuing the siren call to cattle prod schizos
into believing they're being persecuted over tired stereotypes.

------
jbottoms
There were rumors that very friendly French persons were strategically seated
next to top tech's who were developing new technology. Probing discussions
ensued.

